# I just wanted to share some people's stupidity....



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry dude. What an idiot.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The sad part is he probably votes.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

obermd said:


> The sad part is he probably votes.


yea democrat


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang that hurts . The hood too .. now I have another reason not to get into the drive thru lane anywhere .


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Well if you have no fault insurance, you may be able to have him "pay" for a retrofit.  Order up new headlights and use insurance money to have a retrofit job done.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Ouch. That'll probably buff right out though. :grin:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow people these days...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Like the idiot I encountered yesterday. The police suddenly closed the I-280/I-75 interchange yesterday due to a bomb scare. I was entering I-75 one ramp away and as I climbed the on-ramp, some twit decided to do a three point turn around in the middle of the ramp because traffic had slowed on the expressway. He nearly got T-boned. I don't think he even looked before starting his activity. Wasn't even gonna back down the ramp!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

That sucks. Looks like they ordered up the "McCrash" and you ended up with the "McWTF'S"


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> yea democrat


Hey, Hey, Hey.... lets keep that to the politics section.

After all, I'm technically a Democrat, wouldn't want me backing right into you now would ya?


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Well if you have no fault insurance, you may be able to have him "pay" for a retrofit.  Order up new headlights and use insurance money to have a retrofit job done.


Lol yes he is paying for more than 3/4 of my new HIDs and Vspec grill ha ha. One good thing came from it anyways


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Furthermore, this was at a Dunkin Donuts drive thru. When he got out of his truck i just threw my keys on the front seat and told him to call the cops. I then went inside and ate breakfast until they arrived. In my own mind i figured i would get new parts out of this, only thing was that the front bumper had just been replaced 3 weeks ago......


----------

